# best and cheapest call rates srvice provider



## mandar5 (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi...guys I am From Mumbai,I need a cheapest call rate and sms ul atleast 150 per day service provider....plz help me choose one...
Regards,
 Mandar.


----------



## Sarath (Sep 27, 2011)

BTW you can only send a maximum of 100 SMSes per day now. The rule was implemented pan India on 25th of this month.


----------



## mitraark (Sep 27, 2011)

Docomo maybe ??? 

I get 100 Free SMS per Day after using 1 SMS for 60p . Call Rate 1p/sec. Very few Blackout Day , i.e Free SMS applicable even on most  Holidays/

Still, i use Vodafone  BEtter Signal  More important.


----------



## rahul_c (Oct 21, 2011)

Want cheap get DoCoMo -
Rs 5 RC - .05P/SMS for 30 days
Rs 11 RC - 1 Rs for 1st SMS then 100 free
Rs 20 RC - 1p/2sec for local call


----------

